# --



## FelixFraldarius (Apr 17, 2020)

In New Leaf, it was a feature built into the game that you could access at any time, yet even then people who wanted to TT were seen as cheaters. 

Now it feels like we are treated up there with dupers. I personally don't see an issue with it but respect if someone doesn't want to TT. Some TTers like myself run cycling threads to help people find dreamies. I still cycle but don't run a thread. I just wanna understand why TTing is seen as bad, when like... bro. I respect your gameplay, what about mine makes you mad?

And this isn't about the economy. Any new game in any franchise has this issue when there is trading involved. Look at the GTS in Pokemon home. People have shiny pokemon and are asking for LEGENDARIES in return. Still to this day, and that does not really math out. TT'ing has nothing to do with duping or buying off eBay or rom hacking. That's a whole different kettle of fish of cheating. Clear cut. But TT'ing has always been an optional part of this game. So, tell me, please. Why is it considered cheating? ​


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 17, 2020)

People view it as cheating because you need to physically go into the settings and change things around. 

I personally dont think its cheating bc if Nintendo wanted to stop it from happening they easily could. Heck I think Nintendo even said they didnt view it as cheating.

Exploring glitches and hacking? THATS cheating. Time Travelers shouldn't be put on the same rung on the ladder as them because one is actually exploiting a flaw in the game and another is a feature built in.

This is coming from someone who doesnt TT.


----------



## blinkcrossing (Apr 17, 2020)

Honestly the non-tters who complain/claim that tters are cheaters are just jealous they have to wait to unlock stuff and get items lol. They usually pull the "that's not how the game is intended to be played" card, which is just dumb. Why do they care about how other people play the game in the first place?

I tt on one island, and chose not to tt on the other for reference.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 17, 2020)

It's just purists being aggressive and elitists about it. I don't mind them calling it "_cheating_" but aggressively harassing people who got more progress or earned better and accuse them as "cheaters" is absolutely irritating. Trying to stir an argument when it's uncalled for is just dampening the whole mood. Just...disassociate yourself from the TTers if you hate TTers that much? No need to be rude about it.

Sure, there's opinions but don't point fingers when you have no proof or just people doing harmless fun. Do that to people who exploited the glitches or have CFW on their Switches because it's valid lol. (*looks at savestated Raymond selling for 100$ on Ebay...*)


----------



## FelixFraldarius (Apr 17, 2020)

Dormire said:


> It's just purists being aggressive and elitists about it. I don't mind them calling it "_cheating_" but aggressively harassing people who got more progress or earned better and accuse them as "cheaters" is absolutely irritating. Trying to stir an argument when it's uncalled for is just dampening the whole mood. Just...disassociate yourself from the TTers if you hate TTers that much? No need to be rude about it.
> 
> Sure, there's opinion but don't point fingers when you have no proof or just people doing harmless fun.


Or people like me who cycle and give my cycled villagers away for free. Am I cheating still because I'm able to move villagers out quickly for people who want characters in a digital game for nothing?​


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Apr 17, 2020)

I don’t personally care much what people do with their game, so this isn’t my opinion, but-

It’s considered not “in the spirit” of the game, since Animal Crossing is very clearly designed to be played one day at a time.

I’ll likely have to start TTing at some point myself, since I run a shop thread and eventually people aren’t going to be interested in basic furniture & clothing. Shop owners have to TT to keep a decent stock of interesting items. If anyone wants to give me trouble about it, I don’t really care lol.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm a non-time traveler. And while I am against it, you aren't going to see me harassing anyone for it. You can play how you'd like to. I wouldn't go so far as to call it 'cheating', but due to the fact that you have to change the system settings on the switch, it's certainly a system manipulation of some kind. Animal crossing is meant to be played day by day, that's just how it is. Whether or not you play the game how it's meant to be played is all your business. If you are changing the system settings to manipulate time, you aren't playing how it's meant to be played, it's plain and simple as that.  I am allowed to have these thoughts though. It doesn't mean I'm attacking you just because I don't agree with you. The people around here who are always saying things like "gah! the people who are against time travel are such meanies!!" Really don't have to get their feathers ruffled that much. Just play how you want.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 17, 2020)

I would assume it's because that wasn't the intended way the devs wants people to play, and also, some people get upset seeing others progress faster than them. But I do not see an issue with it. Your progression doesn't affect me, and I'm sure the devs aren't pissed you're time travelling. So I think a lot of people are just judgmental because they have the mentality of "if I am waiting for progress, then everyone else should too." My "best friend" said it was cheating and that also selling turnips at other people's towns was cheating. Said it was ruining his game and making him hate it. I asked why and he couldn't give me a proper reason. Said he wouldn't play with me because I got some money that way, as if i didn't earn my progression because of that. Honestly.. there are "gate keepers" that insist there is only one correct way. But don't let it get to you. I am against TT for myself but if others wanna do it, go ahead. You spent your money on your game and no one has a right to make you feel bad for it. Not everyone is against you guys! Please do not worry ^_^


----------



## Relicum_ (Apr 17, 2020)

I think it's some kinda jealousy of people having things you don't have that leads to the "play as you should and if you don't then you cheat" pride to compensate for that jealousy? Idk if this makes sense to anyone ahaha, I think everyone should just play the way they want to. I do applaud the patience of non-TTers tho LOL and as long as you don't harrass people over TT-ing, I don't think calling it cheating causes much harm.


----------



## Kaioin (Apr 17, 2020)

The answer to these threads is always the same: it doesn't matter.


----------



## Chris (Apr 17, 2020)

I consider it cheating because it goes against the design of the game. It is a game that has been designed to be played in real time and manipulating the console clock to speed things up goes against that. 

I don't judge people who choose to do it. I just prefer not to do it myself because I know from past experience that any form of cheating in video games eventually ruins the experience for me and leads to boredom. I will get more out of the game in the long-term if I play it straight.


----------



## mystery (Apr 17, 2020)

People can play however they want to that being said as someone who time traveled in previous games leading to me no longer enjoying them I won’t touch it with a 10 foot poll and also wouldn’t want to visit a time traveller or revive items from one.

it’s just personal preference and I wouldn’t say I care how people play it’s there game.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 17, 2020)

Okay, my opinion, so don't anyone roast me for it.

I don't see TT as actually cheating, and if you're only keeping it to yourself in solo play, because you don't like the pace of the game, as set, fine. It's your game, you should play it as you want.

I think where the more negative attitude toward TT comes in (again, my opinion based on what I'm seeing) is when people do it to amass large amounts of resources, farming villagers/items for high amounts, or knowingly or inadvertently spoiling upcoming features (although much of that has been negated with the rolling updates system). 

As someone who doesn't TT, I have no way of competing to purchase items. I play a fair bit each day, but I don't have a huge bank account. My bells are spent as I get them on my loan, an incline, and moving houses into their final spots. Anything left over is enough to buy a few new clothing or household items from the shops. I know I'll eventually have a big savings, but that's a good way down the road. Also, I don't want to see what all the upgrades are for shops, the full museum, etc. I want to be able to discover that in my own time. Most people are good about posting that a thread contains spoilers in the header or putting a post/pic in tags, but there are enough out there that it makes it hard to keep from being spoiled on stuff.

It also seems, and I am sure it's a vocal minority and not the bulk of people, that there's a bit of a chip on the shoulder of people who TT. It feels like they come into the conversation already on the defensive and ready to take offense about their manner of play. It hasn't happened here, but I got a nasty comment on another media site when I said that I wasn't TTing and enjoying the slow pace. This person saw it as an attack on how they play, when I never mentioned my thoughts on it, one way or the other.

Sorry to write a long piece, but I've been seeing this argument for a while and it feels like it's tearing the community apart, when there is very little to divide people and more to bring them together. We should all just agree that we enjoy the game and leave it at that.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 17, 2020)

FelixFraldarius said:


> Or people like me who cycle and give my cycled villagers away for free. Am I cheating still because I'm able to move villagers out quickly for people who want characters in a digital game for nothing?​



Agreed. Same boat as you. I've helped my friends and several TBT members replace their glitched villagers they lost because of the "I've moved out." glitch. (Only ones that I have an Amiibo of, otherwise I will sell the ones I have to help them reclaim what they've lost.) or people who got scammed.

Kicking out villagers naturally without TTing is impossible so I have to do it. Like I said, it's just their mindset. There's nothing we can do about it... I don't mind it being called as "cheating" _*BUT*_ they should stop branding people who proactively trade or TTers as cheaters. They can stick to what they believe in but they should stop being so accusatory.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 17, 2020)

Because you do something outside the game to gain an advantage?


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 17, 2020)

It’s totally not cheating. In fact, the game should make it easier to change time. It’s a pain in the butt right now.

Some of us would only play at night if we couldn’t change time. Or miss events if we had real life things going on.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 17, 2020)

Imbri said:


> As someone who doesn't TT, I have no way of competing to purchase items. I play a fair bit each day, but I don't have a huge bank account. My bells are spent as I get them on my loan, an incline, and moving houses into their final spots. Anything left over is enough to buy a few new clothing or household items from the shops. I know I'll eventually have a big savings, but that's a good way down the road. Also, I don't want to see what all the upgrades are for shops, the full museum, etc. I want to be able to discover that in my own time. Most people are good about posting that a thread contains spoilers in the header or putting a post/pic in tags, but there are enough out there that it makes it hard to keep from being spoiled on stuff.
> 
> It also seems, and I am sure it's a vocal minority and not the bulk of people, that there's a bit of a chip on the shoulder of people who TT. It feels like they come into the conversation already on the defensive and ready to take offense about their manner of play. It hasn't happened here, but I got a nasty comment on another media site when I said that I wasn't TTing and enjoying the slow pace. This person saw it as an attack on how they play, when I never mentioned my thoughts on it, one way or the other.



these are very good points too that align with my own thoughts on the matter! I'd also seen time travelers state that they specifically time travel to rack up nook mile points and such. So it can certainly be used to put others at a disadvantage.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 17, 2020)

It's seen as cheating because the game was intended to move with real time, but not just that, but it by passes mechanics where the game has you wait. Some of these are

In game mail
Getting more than 5 items for the catalog per day
Nook Miles for "Days on Island" or "Days spent talking to villagers"
5 wasps per day.
Money Tree growth
Nook Miles for checking Nook stop per day.
Shops closing (INcludes Bypassing the 80% drop box)
Bank Interest
Turnips prices.
Turnips spoil date


Changing time can be exploited to gain more bells and NMTs (Some users TT until turnip prices are high, then open gates for NMT).

There is the misconception some users have that Nintendo "lets them do it" because it exists,  but that isn't true at all. I've mentioned it a dozen times during pre-release, but I'll say it again, "It's 100% impossible to stop time travel for an offline game".

If TT was meant to happen, why not remove real time, and make it work like skyrim? Just add a button and players instantly wait for hours-to-days, or why add in time restrictions in the first place?

I wrote this off the top of my head. There is a lot more I can say, but I've got a lot on my plate.


----------



## Morningowl (Apr 17, 2020)

There so many thread on this and response always have the same sentiment(there will be always people for and against it)
*Main thing I want people want to understand is it not a built in feature.*  Devs do not support or think this a ideal way of play but do not consider it cheating. The main reason why they took out changing of date and time. Why they haven’t completely stop it is because it would compromise other aspect that are way more important to them


----------



## FelixFraldarius (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm not trying to start a fight, I'm trying to understand why, please understand that.

Yeah, I have a lot of Nook Miles from just TTing around on my main island, but I use those for Island tours to hunt spiders or look for dreamies. I actually dislike the "Buy and sell for HIGH AMOUNTS OF NMT" That irks me. That's why I give villagers away for free. Because that's insane and unfair and we're in the same boat there.​


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 17, 2020)

For impatient people like me  I appreciate the ability to TT

I respect both sides: those who TT, those who do not TT. It's our game, we paid full price for it, and we can play it however way we want. No one has the right to tell anyone how they can and can't play the game, or ANY game for that matter.


----------



## FelixFraldarius (Apr 17, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Because you do something outside the game to gain an advantage?


Not all of us. 
I gain nothing from giving villagers away except a bit of satisfaction I helped someone gain a dream villager. And if they choose to tip, but I don't require or ask for it.​


----------



## Kaioin (Apr 17, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> There is the misconception some users have that Nintendo "lets them do it", but that isn't true at all. I've mentioned it a dozen times during pre-release, but I'll say it again, "It's 100% impossible to stop time travel for an offline game".


What do you mean it's not true that Nintendo "lets us do it"? What do they do to stop us? What do they do to discourage it? Do they make any attempt to prevent us from doing it? No, of course they don't. So why is saying "Nintendo allows us to do it" false? They're not stopping us!

I agree that it is, very likely, impossible to _completely_ prevent it - but they could definitely do more to discourage it, and they could definitely be doing more to try to prevent it - but they don't.


----------



## Morningowl (Apr 17, 2020)

FelixFraldarius said:


> I'm not trying to start a fight, I'm trying to understand why, please understand that.
> 
> Yeah, I have a lot of Nook Miles from just TTing around on my main island, but I use those for Island tours to hunt spiders or look for dreamies. I actually dislike the "Buy and sell for HIGH AMOUNTS OF NMT" That irks me. That's why I give villagers away for free. Because that's insane and unfair and we're in the same boat there.​


I understand you don't want a fight but when ever a TT thread get created it riles people up again because it most heated topic surrounding Animal crossing.
Answer to your question is simply its because it creating an advantage over other players. Now you may agree or disagree but it  doesn't change people feelings or saying that is what your doing. I understand not all TT do it in same way.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 17, 2020)

FelixFraldarius said:


> Not all of us.
> I gain nothing from giving villagers away except a bit of satisfaction I helped someone gain a dream villager. And if they choose to tip, but I don't require or ask for it.​



You gain a multitude of villagers people who play regularly don't get. Here cheating is gaining something regular players can't get, just because you give them away doesn't mean it's not cheating. You gained something outside the realm of the video game, like save scumming. People get upset about it because they want people to respect the game as it is, but it's really not as amoral as you fear. You're cheating, you're helping others and no one is hurt.


----------



## Steampunk Mage (Apr 17, 2020)

I think one of the reasons is because it could make things too easy.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 17, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> It's seen as cheating because the game was intended to move with real time, but not just that, but it by passes mechanics where the game has you wait. Some of these are
> 
> In game mail
> Getting more than 5 items for the catalog per day
> ...


I think this person nailed it well on why people call it cheating.

There is a SIGNIFICANT advantage to those who TT vs those who don't.

And many people will exploit this (bank interest + max year to min year roll back bonus {if you dont know this, congrats on being one of those who dont exploit it}) to rake in a lot of bells in just a couple hours that would take normal people (or casual TTers) a day or five... 

So, it is thanks to the people who "exploit" the advantage that got nonTTers calling all TTing blantent cheating... 
Even tho a lot of people will use it for good or causally or because they work full time jobs and raise a family thus miss events if they don't.
Heck, my boyfriend can't do fishing tournaments unless he would TT cuz he works 6am to 6pm without overtime. (he doesn't TT so I just try to get extra items for him)


----------



## FelixFraldarius (Apr 17, 2020)

Romaki said:


> You gain a multitude of villagers people who play regularly don't get. Here cheating is gaining something regular players can't get, just because you give them away doesn't mean it's not cheating. You gained something outside the realm of the video game, like save scumming. People get upset about it because they want people to respect the game as it is, but it's really not as amoral as you fear. You're cheating, you're helping others and no one is hurt.


wow. so helping other people who would otherwise never get a villager they want because other people will buy them for more than they have is cheating. okay. thanks for that.

I think I'm gonna lock this thread before this gets heated or out of hand. Thank you for all the kind answers and I think I have some better understand. I didn't want fights, accusations or the such. I'm sorry I upset some people, I honestly was just trying to understand. Was not aware it was such a hot button topic. Thank you again.​


----------



## niko2 (Apr 17, 2020)

Well because it is cheating. Anybody is free to play as they please, but changing your switch date is cheating lol


----------



## Romaki (Apr 17, 2020)

FelixFraldarius said:


> wow. so helping other people who would otherwise never get a villager they want because other people will buy them for more than they have is cheating. okay. thanks for that.
> 
> I think I'm gonna lock this thread before this gets heated or out of hand. Thank you for all the kind answers and I think I have some better understand. I didn't want fights, accusations or the such. I'm sorry I upset some people, I honestly was just trying to understand. Was not aware it was such a hot button topic. Thank you again.​



Honestly, you shouldn't be this offended by people calling it cheating. It just is what it is, no one means offense to you, but that is just what your game behaviour is called. I constantly save scum when I close a RNG game when I got a bad hand or made the wrong choice. It is what it is, you don't owe anyone anything either btw just play how it makes you personally happy.


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 17, 2020)

No idea lol, the devs don’t even see it as cheating according to a recent interview so if people wanna “respect the developer’s vision” or whatever they like to say then they should accept TTers.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 17, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> No idea lol, the devs don’t even see it as cheating according to a recent interview so if people wanna “respect the developer’s vision” or whatever they like to say then they should accept TTers.



They really should, then we wouldn't have cloud saving and all the good stuff.


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 17, 2020)

Romaki said:


> They really should, then we wouldn't have cloud saving and all the good stuff.


We already literally don’t have cloud saving in this game?? All I’m saying is these constant arguments about whether TTing is cheating when the devs have said it isn’t are really silly to me. Also, it’s a largely single player game. If my dad who’s busy and has to work and didn’t get all the bunny day stuff or have time to play the fishing tourney wants to go back and finish it I’m not calling him a cheater, I’m calling him a busy person who doesn’t have 24/7 and would like to see the sun in the game sometimes.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 17, 2020)

When I brought home my copy of New Horizons and opened it up,I didn't see a list of rules or a note from the developers on how the game should be played.That means that I can play in the manner in which I derive the most enjoyment from.Period.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 17, 2020)

It isn't really full on cheating, but rather just an unwelcomed side-effect of Nintendo's systems for most people.

The game is designed to be played in real time, so changing that time is not really playing it how it was designed to be played. The game has unlocks that are based in real-time, so if you're changing the clock you're advancing things sooner than intended, which could be considered cheating as you gain things faster than intended, as well as faster than other players who are playing without changing the clock. This indirectly has some negatives for them such as spoilers, etc.

While it is a built in feature in older titles and recent interviews state they don't mind mind it and don't see it as cheating, you need to remember one thing: that is their opinion, and opinions vary by person.

While I personally don't consider it full on cheating, I still find it unfair to others who wish to play without it since some aspects of the game can be ruined or revealed earlier to them than the game intends.


----------



## seliph (Apr 17, 2020)

homk nvm


----------



## Shyria (Apr 17, 2020)

At this point I'm sorry but I feel like the only point of this thread is for you to get people to say "wow you're right you're such a great person for doing that and we should never ever again give a negative opinion on TTing" which is really silly in my opinion. I think Romaki nailed it, in the most respectful way, yet you got offended. If you started this thread just to get people to validate you and not to participate in a discussion then I don't think you should have done it in the first place.

As a non TT-er I agree with lots of what have been said (by several of you)
I have TTed in WW (yes that was a while ago) and did consider doing it again.
I don't mind people who TT. Sometimes I get a lil bit jelly of their quick cycling, or many items, but it's their choice to TT as it's mine not too.


----------



## SpiritofAce (Apr 17, 2020)

Because it is cheating.


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 17, 2020)

Man I get that you didn’t have ill intent in making this thread, OP, but threads like this never do much good because they always get SO heated and nobody can ever reach an agreement on it... if I want to TT for whatever reason I will, and if people want to get mad at me for “cheating” when I’m just trying to have fun with my game, they will. Probably would’ve been best to just turn to google for your answers and for me to have not responded ^^;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 17, 2020)

On one hand, it’s not a legit way of playing Animal Crossing. Same for resetting to reverse a screw-up. Developers have a vision of how a game is played, and in Animal Crossing, you are expected to play naturally, like how the real world works. Adjusting the clock was implemented to synchronize times if they go out of balance. But people would abuse these features for personal gain. Other games had their share of features and mechanics that were not intended for how they were used (including Nintendo’s Virtual Console and their save states).

On the other hand, the fact that time traveling was implemented in the game shows that time traveling isn’t cheating. Some ways of playing are part of the game, just not intended for that purpose. But those that were not intended to be in the game are clearly cheating. Exploiting bugs or glitches is one of them, since bugs and glitches are never intended to be in video games. Hacking is definitely not intended to be in video games, as doing that is disrespectful to the developers, and it can hurt other players.

Now there is a very important message that all of you should learn. Even if time traveling is cheating, it’s just as bad (or even worse) to be militant against it and people who do it. This is considered bigotry. It’s one thing if they ruin others’ games, but to complain about how others play their own games the way they want to makes you no different to a social justice warrior.


----------



## Shyria (Apr 17, 2020)

I also have to mention at this point that I've seen more people complain about non TTer crying about TT than TTer crying about TT.
Again, please participate in the discussion and share your point of view, but how is saying "nOn TTers ArE CrY BaBiES aND ThAt'S ThAT" helpful for anyone?


----------



## SpiritofAce (Apr 17, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> Man I get that you didn’t have ill intent in making this thread, OP, but threads like this never do much good because they always get SO heated and nobody can ever reach an agreement on it... if I want to TT for whatever reason I will, and if people want to get mad at me for “cheating” when I’m just trying to have fun with my game, they will. Probably would’ve been best to just turn to google for your answers and for me to have not responded ^^;



I think that for people who have a schedule that makes playing the game throughout the day impossible and they can only play at night or whatever and therefore miss out on a lot, I can understand it. Personally though, I just think that time-travelling to achieve things in the game faster or to do trades (once again, irregularly altering the intended flow of the game) doesn't sit right with me. That's not to say you can't do it of course, I'm not telling any time-travellers that. It's their game. But that doesn't mean I can't see it as cheating.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 17, 2020)

Reason people complain about TT'ers is usually due to spoilers or them jumping ahead to unlock special events/items early. This of course has been stopped in the new game (Given all special events are time locked and need server-side/online validation before they'll work). I've used TTing for a lot of different reasons in the past and I have 0 issue with it, it's your game and it's up to you how you play.


----------



## SpiritofAce (Apr 17, 2020)

Oh - another point. Time travellers tend to be the ones posting on Reddit with no spoiler tags with the upgraded Nook's Cranny, which is annoying to a lot of us who want to see it for ourselves.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 17, 2020)

Thankfully no one in this thread has actually come forward and said "noo! you aren't allowed to time travel! how dare you!". People have generally been saying that technically it _is_ cheating, but play how you want. So I'm not sure why there have been a few comments from time travelers in here acting like they're being persecuted for their play style. If you are carrying that much guilt on your shoulders to the point that someone can't even disagree with your playstyle (note, disagree does not mean attacking. it simply means holding a different opinion), then either don't share with others how you play, or change the way you play so you aren't feeling guilty about it.


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 17, 2020)

Because it's exploiting, they specifically removed the "feature" for that reason, and went with updates rather than a full release.

The game is community driven, and it's a life simulator with the unique feature that it runs in real time, and have limitations in place, so when people exploit the crap out of it and are a part of a community then it doesn't matter how many excuses come up, it still affects everyone directly, or indirectly it doesn't really matter.
People take the game seriously lol.


----------



## seliph (Apr 17, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Now there is a very important message that all of you should learn. Even if time traveling is cheating, it’s just as bad (or even worse) to be militant against it and people who do it. This is considered bigotry. It’s one thing if they ruin others’ games, but to complain about how others play their own games the way they want to makes you no different to a social justice warrior.



i think this is a bit much lol i might think they're dramatic but i would not go as far as to call them bigots


----------



## Beehaw (Apr 17, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Now there is a very important message that all of you should learn. Even if time traveling is cheating, it’s just as bad (or even worse) to be militant against it and people who do it. This is considered bigotry. It’s one thing if they ruin others’ games, but to complain about how others play their own games the way they want to makes you no different to a social justice warrior.



Bruh did you just call nonTTers bigots for liking a certain playstyle? Yes we all agree bullying is bad, but you're allowed to feel upset/ disappointed people are getting things faster, unlocking things faster, and accruing more items than someone who isn't TTing. I see most of the jealousy happening due to the overall player economy being stilted towards TTers, and it therefore having an impact on other's games.


----------



## insomniak (Apr 17, 2020)

I don't normally involve myself in the dramas, but..... *cough*


Spoiler


----------



## Romaki (Apr 17, 2020)

SpiritofAce said:


> I think that for people who have a schedule that makes playing the game throughout the day impossible and they can only play at night or whatever and therefore miss out on a lot, I can understand it. Personally though, I just think that time-travelling to achieve things in the game faster or to do trades (once again, irregularly altering the intended flow of the game) doesn't sit right with me. That's not to say you can't do it of course, I'm not telling any time-travellers that. It's their game. But that doesn't mean I can't see it as cheating.



This was my life with New Leaf at some point. I went in-game and told Isabelle the clock is wrong, so I got her to make the time six hours earlier because it was more convienent to my schedule. 

I was very surprised to see the in-game clock removed from the game, the developers really put a lot of effort into the game to go against time travelers. With that and the lack of cloud saving regular players tend to be more aggressive towards TTers now as well.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 17, 2020)

To me it is not cheating but it personally ruined the joy of experiencing New Leaf, which is why I'm not doing it this time around.
Ever since I discovered that I could just TT forward to unlock things/certain features earlier on in NL, the whole anticipation of looking forward to these things went away because I knew I could get them so easily.

As a non-TT-er, I just don't compare my own island to anyone else's because I know it probably looks like **** compared to theirs.


----------



## Figment (Apr 17, 2020)

I don't time travel and that's my choice, but I don't have anything at all against people who do. In fact, I really just say "Good for you!" if that's how you get enjoyment out of the game. If that means that people who don't TT can benefit from their catalogs and experiences, I think that's great too.

Sometimes I wish I did TT, but would ultimately rather take it one day at a time. It makes me feel like I'm savoring the game more than grinding and ultimately I feel like I will stay invested in it for longer.

I do like that content and events are being released through DLC though so that there are surprises to look forward to that TTing can't spoil. People claim that that makes the game seem unfinished, but I wholeheartedly appreciate it.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 17, 2020)

I don't really care about TT'ing. I'm not doing any of it in New Horizons...but I used to do it in all of the other games. I guess I would consider it "cheating" in the very beginning of the game, because it creates a large gap between the "haves" and "have-nots" in terms of what people's towns look like. Those who do it are able to have millions of bells, a wide variety of items, pay off all of their buildings very quickly, etc. And those who don't do it are left playing the way the game is intended to be played...which, we all know, can be a very slow grind.

So...yeah, in the early weeks and months of the game's release, TT'ing can feel like cheating, simply because it divides players so drastically. But, after a year or so, I don't really think it matters at all. By then, everyone will be at a relatively similar place, regardless of who changed the clock. In the end, it's all fine. I want people to play however they want. It's their experience. I would probably classify it as a cheat...because it disrupts the normal gameplay and helps people get further quicker. But, there's also nothing wrong with cheating in a video game, IMO...if that's what you want to do.


----------



## SuperK98 (Apr 17, 2020)

I used to be an avid time traveler so I obviously don't have a problem with it, but I don't see how anyone can argue against the fact that it's simply not the way the game is meant to be played. Of course you bought the game so you can do whatever you want with it but you're sort of missing out on the big picture. It's just a fact that Animal Crossing is meant to be taken one day at a time, and it's a process to build up your town and being able to look back months or years later at all the progress you've made is typically a lot more rewarding than speeding through it and having done everything in a matter of weeks.


----------



## Mello (Apr 17, 2020)

"Not the way the game was intended to be played."
"Using external methods to affect the game." 

Both pretty common reasons for why people claim it's cheating. Neither of these holds any real weight to me... for reasons I've stated far too many times at this point. Basically, it doesn't really matter what anyone else thinks about TT'ing to me. They don't determine how I enjoy my game.


----------



## lunachii (Apr 17, 2020)

I guess people think it's cheating at least in the beginning because the TT-ers will get their stores upgraded faster, get terraforming faster and stuff? Idk. I timetravel and has always done that, and I seriously don't see the freaking problem, I don't complain at others who play the game different than me so why should they??


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 17, 2020)

I mean I personally think it depends on how you use it... but I would never call someone out for cheating if it's their game. I see the argument of why people think it is, and I see why it isn't. I personally time travel just to cycle out villagers and to move buildings (because it would take way too long to move every building) but that's really it. I don't have any solid opinions on it because this game is all about the owner's experience and everybody's experience is different.


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 17, 2020)

I don't complain about Time Traveling, and I certainly don't care if other people do it, but I personally define it as cheating in the same way using cheat codes or an Action Replay would be cheating. Animal Crossing is designed to be played one day a time, but if you have more fun if you aren't following that gameplay style, go for it. But manipulating the system clock to avert gameplay mechanics is something that I can't really define as anything other than cheating.

Like I said, I have no problem with TT-ing (after all, you all paid the $60 to get the game), it's just not for me. I will add though that I have seen very few people actually complaining about time travelers compared to the number of people who are complaining about said complainers.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 17, 2020)

The only time I’d call it cheating is if you’re taking advantage of the online community with it. Be it farming NMT for trades, selling anything, whether it’s hybrids, rare items, or turnips, for high amounts so early since the game released. That spoils other’s that don’t TT, but also interacts with online, to fully enjoy the game. 
Personally I don’t interact with online trading a lot to be bothered with this, but I can see why it would sour other people’s experience. I do get really ticked off seeing the crazy 1000+ NMT auctions even though I’ll never participate in them when they’re dirt cheap either. I see it ruining the online economy and that sucks the fun out of it for others.
I only TT’d occasionally because I have zero depth perception and like an idiot, placed a house one square off with out triple checking. Rather than waiting 3 days to fix it I TT to where I just have to wait the initial 1 day. I still get punished by paying an extra 100k. My TT habits do not effect anyone else, so I don’t see that as a problem and don’t care if others would call it cheating.


----------



## stardrop-crossing (Apr 17, 2020)

I think the bottom line of the controversy surrounding it is the impact on the economy for player to player transactions/trades.

I think people can play how they want, and obviously there's merit to gathering both information and goods for others that want it, but I feel like it causes inflation that non TTers can't keep up with.  For that, I understand the frustrations.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 17, 2020)

Time Traveling is 100% cheating and there is no "if, and, or but".  You are using outside source that is not part of the game regardless of your reasoning or intention.

Despite my strong feeling against Time Travelers, I acknowledge there are instance where time traveling is needed.  But that doesn't apply to the majority of time travelers.


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 17, 2020)

stardrop-crossing said:


> I think the bottom line of the controversy surrounding it is the impact on the economy for player to player transactions/trades.
> 
> I think people can play how they want, and obviously there's merit to gathering both information and goods for others that want it, but I feel like it causes inflation that non TTers can't keep up with.  For that, I understand the frustrations.


I guess this is my only real complaint. Between TT and duping, the online economy is shot for players playing in real-time. But this is nothing new for the series.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 17, 2020)

stardrop-crossing said:


> I think the bottom line of the controversy surrounding it is the impact on the economy for player to player transactions/trades.



Not to sound like I'm arguing, but I think the bigger hit on the economy is the duping.


----------



## atalkingfish (Apr 17, 2020)

Calling everything less than the pure experience “cheating” is a bit of an oversimplification. Nobody would put time traveling on the same tier as hacking, for example.

For me, this is how I view it: I love this game. I want to enjoy this game. The developers have said, and I have experienced for myself, that time traveling diminishes the intended experience of the game. I love waking up every morning to see what has changed and what is different. I think the aspects of waiting days for things to happen is a very valuable aspect of the game.

Time traveling has been included as a setting in previous iterations of the game for convenience and necessity for fixing the time, not for time traveling. The game has always punished time traveling. And no, unlike what others have said, the developers could not “get rid of” time traveling. It’s impossible without making the game online-only (and I can almost guarantee you that if the game were online only, they would not permit time traveling).

So, the developers of one of my favorite franchises of all time have created a new piece of art—and I do consider video games to be art—and they have built it to be played a certain way: without time traveling. They have said they do not want players to time travel because it will diminish their experience. Why would I want to disrespect the creators of the game by playing it in an unintended way? Why would I want my experience diminished? Why would I sacrifice any part of a game I’ve been waiting years for simply because I don’t like having to wait for things? That’s just not a good idea, in my opinion. It’s tantalizing, but so are many things that are not good ideas.

Obviously not “cheating” in a conventional sense, but hardly respectable, and not worth it.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 17, 2020)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Not to sound like I'm arguing, but I think the bigger hit on the economy is the duping.



Yeah, one of the biggest argument for time traveling not being cheating is that players still have to play the game to earn the things they want to have. You can cycle and profit off of amiibo cards, but duping is much more quicker than actually doing anything at all.


----------



## morthael (Apr 17, 2020)

Man, this has always been the age old dilemma when it comes to animal crossing and it will always have dissenting opinions. Just play the game however you want and while you’re entitled to your feelings and opinions about the game, some of ya’ll need to stop complaining about each other all the time, it’s so tiring.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 17, 2020)

Kaioin said:


> What do you mean it's not true that Nintendo "lets us do it"? What do they do to stop us? What do they do to discourage it? Do they make any attempt to prevent us from doing it? No, of course they don't. So why is saying "Nintendo allows us to do it" false? They're not stopping us!
> 
> I agree that it is, very likely, impossible to _completely_ prevent it - but they could definitely do more to discourage it, and they could definitely be doing more to try to prevent it - but they don't.



What CAN they do? Other than require the Switch to be online before playing the game, there is no way to detect forward time travel. The game uses the System Clock to tell time, there is no way for the game to know if the system time is lying about the actual time without checking a Nintendo server for the time. But that gets messy when you deal with players changing (moving) time zones.

You know they removed the option to change the time from within the game right? Wasn't that enough to discourage it?


----------



## Boo. (Apr 17, 2020)

If you were meant to TT in this game, Nintendo would have implemented a system similar to harvest moon, where you go to the bed and sleep until the next day.  Its kind of depressing that people who TT can offer millions of bells and NMT to trade for villagers etc, and I can offer a low wooden table and a tin can.


----------



## Marte (Apr 17, 2020)

This forum should really have a main pinned thread for this topic so the other ones don't get lost.


----------



## Larimar (Apr 17, 2020)

Marte said:


> This forum should really have a main pinned thread for this topic so the other ones don't get lost.


Yeah, nothing against the OPs of these threads because this forum moves fast, but I'm personally getting really tired of seeing a new thread on the same topic multiple times in such a short time span x'D


----------



## BluePing (Apr 17, 2020)

If I time travel myself I see it as cheating as you have to change the settings and it all seems too fast as the game is generally meant to be played day by day. If I do time travel it ruins the experience and makes me bored which is why when I time travelled I reset. It’s the same on the sims with me because when I enabled cheats I got bored and came off the game even though I didn’t care about achievements or progression. I’m not entirely sure why i feel this way but I feel like it personally ruins my experience however I don’t see it as cheating when other people do it. Games like star dew valley aren’t based on normal time so it’s just like playing animal crossing based on your own timing rather than on real day timing. I suppose it’s like on strategy games where you use gems or something to speed the process up but instead it’s just skipping some time to progress. Therefore I don’t see time travelling as a problem for others and it’s more of a personal preference to evade it. I don’t know why people who don’t time travel have a problem with people who do time travel because they bought the game and they can play it how they want to


----------



## angiepie (Apr 17, 2020)

I always found it weird that the same people that say TTing is cheating are the same people that exploited the duplicate glitch lmao


----------



## KnoxUK (Apr 17, 2020)

On new horizons.  I consider it just sleazy especially so early on in this games lifespan. There is no other reason to do so other than to get ahead of the curve and try to compete in this weird rat race for attention and gratification by others who really don't care about your  established town. You can tell that the people defending this behavior are just insecure about their sleazy behavior that they try and justify it by blaming other factors or people.

Time traveling does has it purpose, for example on new leaf, late in it's lifespan people were more likely to have multiple towns and the community wasn't focused on being competitive because the game was older. It was still cheating but nobody would really care because there was nothing to prove.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 17, 2020)

I think there's just been an attitude shift. I don't know why.


----------



## alyssaisrad93 (Apr 17, 2020)

Unfortunately the AC fandom is full of "gatekeepers" who believe that the game HAS to be played a certain way, and if you deviate from that style of play then you are wrong and a cheater. In reality speeding up the game clock isn't cheating, it's more manipulation. Time traveling doesn't automatically give you more bells or Nook Miles. But it does allow you to manipulate softlocks the game has put in place, such as the time it takes to build a house or store or move a building. And you can use TT to gain an advantage, but your basic time traveling doesn't really qualify as cheating.

Real cheating would be changing the game code so that your turnips sell for 999 bells, or duplicating NMT so you have an infinite amount. Cheating is forcing things that wouldn't happen naturally in the game to happen, which is not what you do when you TT. Yes, the developers have their own vision for how the game is supposed to be played, but that doesn't mean you HAVE to play the game that way. If you look at the rant thread you'll see lots of people unhappy with many aspects of the game, are they wrong for not agreeing with how the developers want the game to be played?

But this has been debated for years, and people have their opinions and won't change. If you want to time travel and you enjoy playing that way, go ahead! If you want to play day-by-day and experience the game slowly, you can play that way too! I think this argument wouldn't be so heated if people just played the game the way _they_ wanted to and stopped trying to tell others how to play it.

Also, when someone posts their town and the comments are full of people saying "well they time traveled, that's why it looks so good." That's just being jealous and petty. Time traveling may have sped up the game, but that person still designed and created everything.


----------



## Stil (Apr 17, 2020)

KnoxUK said:


> On new horizons.  I consider it just sleazy especially so early on in this games lifespan. There is no other reason to do so other than to get ahead of the curve and try to compete in this weird rat race for attention and gratification by others who really don't care about your  established town. You can tell that the people defending this behavior are just insecure about their sleazy behavior that they try and justify it by blaming other factors or people.
> 
> Time traveling does has it purpose, for example on new leaf, late in it's lifespan people were more likely to have multiple towns and the community wasn't focused on being competitive because the game was older. It was still cheating but nobody would really care because there was nothing to prove.


So I'm sleazy if I TT?


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 17, 2020)

Honestly? I time travel because I know for SURE that once the quarantine is gone, I won't play as much (if at all) during weekdays and will end up lagging behind of everyone else. My island will turn into an endless project, just like my NL town did, because I just don't have the energy to do it after a 9,5 hour shift, five days a week - I'm just trying to get under my belt what I can, while I can, seriously.

I just don't see the need of people accusing others of cheating, just because they chose tt themselves. That's your choice - if you want to take it slow, by all means, feel free to - but I have too much free time on my hands, exhausted all other options of fun before/during the first weeks of quarantine and my brain needs to be stimulated. I don't have the time to catch 10 sea bass and think much about it - if I have an idea, especially for terraforming, I want to get it done ASAP or my executive dysfunction will tell me "no" in just about the next few irl hours. 

To each their own, but seriously - why get mad at someone because they like to play a game their own way?


----------



## Chachamaru (Apr 17, 2020)

Some people are just major losers with nothing else to get upset about in their lives so they spend their time gate keeping and being extra about a videogame online. I have been playing this game since the original, and I really dont care what people choose to do with their game. They spent their money on it, they should play it however they want, and I don't care either way. That is my firm stance.

I will say, I am a time traveler, I do it day by day (as in, i never month/week hop) then I always revert back to real time when i'm done playing for the day. I just like to see new items in my shop so I can decorate quicker. I am very much an instant gratification type person and like to "get to the good stuff" quickly so I can start designing, so to speak. I do it for no other reason. I am simply impatient and that's my cross to bear.

I will add, that yes, I see the online trading/economy getting f'd up because there are greedy people with nook miles tickets, and that is a real serious shame. I would never partake in that. I don't even have a need for them. I wish people could play more fairly/there could be some implemented restrictions on it. Trying to trade items here is like water torture so far. No one seems interested for whatever reason. I don't even want to know what it's like to "adopt" villagers rn.


----------



## Cheallaigh (Apr 17, 2020)

i've TT in previous non AC games. i totally get why some do it as a personal thing for something on their island or to help others etc... what i personally don't like about it, from my reading here and other places the last month(before i signed up), is that some are using it for profit both IRL and in game. to me, that's where it goes from tweeking the game to make your island better or to help others as some do, to actual cheating. so i would say for me, it's how you use TT, which makes it a cheat or not. since i have no plans to play other than with my hubby and a few  friends, for the most part, it doesn't affect me. i'm a gamer to the core and i know there's always going to be scammers out there, seen it in dozens of games, they always find a way and the best way to avoid it is to limit who you allow on your island/limit which islands you go to. it also prevents you getting hacked hybrids etc. 

TLDR:

it's how you use TT, that dictates whether or not it's a cheat to me.


----------



## KnoxUK (Apr 17, 2020)

Infinity said:


> So I'm sleazy if I TT?



It depends, are you doing it on new leaf or new horrizons?


----------



## Stil (Apr 17, 2020)

KnoxUK said:


> It depends, are you doing it on new leaf or new horrizons?


Both. And why do you care?


----------



## angiepie (Apr 17, 2020)

KnoxUK said:


> On new horizons.  I consider it just sleazy especially so early on in this games lifespan. There is no other reason to do so other than to get ahead of the curve and try to compete in this weird rat race for attention and gratification by others who really don't care about your  established town. You can tell that the people defending this behavior are just insecure about their sleazy behavior that they try and justify it by blaming other factors or people.
> 
> Time traveling does has it purpose, for example on new leaf, late in it's lifespan people were more likely to have multiple towns and the community wasn't focused on being competitive because the game was older. It was still cheating but nobody would really care because there was nothing to prove.


I wouldn’t call going a day, a week or even a month ahead in a game about animals as villagers on a getaway island “sleazy.” There’s nothing immoral about it, it’s literally just a game lol


----------



## morthael (Apr 17, 2020)

KnoxUK said:


> It depends, are you doing it on new leaf or new horrizons?


man there’s no need to be name calling people, it aint that deep it’s just a game


----------



## Maiana (Apr 17, 2020)

I time travel to obtain my dreamies and get to a certain point in game where I feel like I can finally start to take things slow. I believe time travel can be considered cheating depending on what you're time traveling for. Ex: TT'ing everyday to gain Nook Miles or interest in the bank. But even then, I do not and should not care because it is not my game.

At the end of the day, if I pay $60 of *MY OWN MONEY *for a game, you best believe I'm going to play it how I want.


----------



## Sheando (Apr 17, 2020)

I wouldn't call it cheating, because that word has a pretty strong moral connotation and I don't feel especially extreme about it. As others have said, it's your game! I think the only real argument that it affects others negatively is that TTers do tend to amass items, money, and resources much faster than those who don't TT, and TTing is common enough that anyone who doesn't TT doesn't have much of a chance participating in a larger AC "market," outside of giveaways and threads specifically designed for a slow pace. Nobody wants to buy my hybrids if a TTer can get 50 new hybrids in one real-time day. And if a TTer can sell their flowers, or their out-of-season recipes, or their cycled villagers, for bells or NMT racked up by other time travelers, that inflates the economy further, and then they can outbid others for popular villagers, etc. It's a cycle where those who play slowly are generally priced out of the market.

It's not a huge deal, though—those who play slowly aren't usually as invested in the market anyway! I mostly see it being a little sad for those who want to, say, adopt a favorite villager online, but will never have 200 NMT to win a bidding war because they're playing day by day and (don't forget!) _still using their money, nook miles, and other resources to complete OTHER TASKS within the game, not just bid._ That's a detail a lot of people leave out when discussing this; TTers tend to complete things more quickly and that gives an even greater advantage when trying to amass wealth.

I feel zero hostility whatsoever toward players who TT and I also see TTers being kind and generous with their resources. But you asked why some people feel it's cheating, and I think that's the most reasonable look at why.


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2020)

Lol NL allowed you too?! So Nintendo allowing you to fix your game clock is somehow their way of suggesting you TT?! That's gotta be the funniest thing I've heard all day. What's next, the switch allowing you to change your systems clock is ACNH way of suggesting you TT?! I think there's a good reason why they took the ability to change your clock out of the game entirely don't ya think? All I ever hear is excuses and they never make any sense


----------



## Mairen (Apr 17, 2020)

I don't want anyone to have hurt feelings over this, even if some people here hold some pretty strong opinions, we don't have to insult each other over it.


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 17, 2020)

Technically, it is cheating like previous statements but I don't think it's necessarily a bad thing. Sure, it irks me from time but I carry no strong emotion towards the act itself or the person. It's not going to ruin my day. 

To be honest, as a game dev myself, I wouldn't care who time travelled. Even if I knew you played for unlocking things faster or grabbing new seasonal items (I know you can't in acnh). Like cool. Especially if I found out you liked my poop furniture set, I'd be like "aw they like my work".

And then I live by the job and die by the job. The end.


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> Technically, it is cheating like previous statements but I don't think it's necessarily a bad thing. Sure, it irks me from time but I carry no strong emotion towards the act itself or the person. It's not going to ruin my day.
> 
> To be honest, as a game dev myself, I wouldn't care who time travelled. Even if I knew you played for unlocking things faster or grabbing new seasonal items (I know you can't in acnh). Like cool. Especially if I found out you liked my poop furniture set, I'd be like "aw they like my work".
> 
> And then I live by the job and die by the job. The end.


Exactly the way I feel. It doesn't hurt me and It doesn't affect others so I have no problem if people do it. However, I still see it as cheating and it definitely ruins the games way of being played in the first place


----------



## Chachamaru (Apr 17, 2020)

This is footage of some people on twitter when they hear someone time traveled an hour ahead


----------



## Jas (Apr 17, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> Technically, it is cheating like previous statements but I don't think it's necessarily a bad thing. Sure, it irks me from time but I carry no strong emotion towards the act itself or the person. It's not going to ruin my day.
> 
> To be honest, as a game dev myself, I wouldn't care who time travelled. Even if I knew you played for unlocking things faster or grabbing new seasonal items (I know you can't in acnh). Like cool. Especially if I found out you liked my poop furniture set, I'd be like "aw they like my work".
> 
> And then I live by the job and die by the job. The end.


this is what i think as well! time travel definitely falls into the realm of "cheating" but it really does not matter how people are playing their game! it's not necessarily for me because i like to take it slow and play through the game day by day, but it's always really cool to see people's developed islands! there's been some major negativity around this from both sides but like. it's up to the player. it's not bad if you don't want to TT and it's not bad if you do.
also you can have an opinion without attacking the other "side" !! there's like a giant very unnecessary chasm between time travelers and non-time travelers


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Apr 17, 2020)

People think it is cheating because you are not playing the game in real time. I go on and off on time traveling. When I was younger I did it a lot because of either lack of patience, nothing to do at night, or I want something new to happen. When I got New Leaf, I decided that for the first month or x amount of time, I would not time travel at all and accept any consequences that comes with it. I think I went either a few months or a year before time traveling for the first time. As years progressed, I time travelled a lot more on the island. I am guessing something similar will happen with New Horizons. For the time being, I am not allowing myself to time travel. Thankfully there is a lot I can do in this game without it and I have time during the day to play the game for now. A few years from now? I have no idea. I just know I plan on never resetting my island and am trying to enjoy each day as I can. If I miss out on something, I will either trade online for it, or just wait a week, month, season, year, etc. Unless it is Christmas. I absolutely will time travel if I miss the Christmas event.


----------



## hydrophonic (Apr 17, 2020)

I don't consider it cheating, but I don't consider duping or exploting glitches cheating either. Taking advantage of what's in the game and the possibilities it offers isn't cheating, but using external devices to toggle with the game is cheating.

As for people getting mad @ TTers, I know how frustrating is to see other people not playing without time traveling because the purpose of the game is to slowly build up things overtime, doing little by little every day. That doesn't mean TT is wrong by any means, but think about it: when watching a tv series you would go through every chapter until the last one instead of starting by the last and then continuing with the first one. To each their own, at the end of the day it's your game and not everyone is going to enjoy playing the same way, but the intention of the game is very clear.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Zura said:


> Exactly the way I feel. It doesn't hurt me and It doesn't affect others so I have no problem if people do it. However, I still see it as cheating and it definitely ruins the games way of being played in the first place


Unless you don't trade online, it probably does affect you, albeit indirectly. TTing allows things like cycling, which drive up prices for villagers and the NMT:IGB ratio.


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> Unless you don't trade online, it probably does affect you, albeit indirectly. TTing allows things like cycling, which drive up prices for villagers and the NMT:IGB ratio.


There's also this that sadly exists but a lot of people seem to ignore it when arguing for TTing. While TTing can be harmless by itself, it can also be terrible if in the hands of greed players. That's why I rarely trade online in animal crossing games because the community is a bunch of cheaters that take advantage of legit players.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 17, 2020)

Because u can get things quicker than someone who doesnt do it it gives u advantages especially in the market u can do things that are impossible in the game without tting..

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020



angiepie said:


> I always found it weird that the same people that say TTing is cheating are the same people that exploited the duplicate glitch lmao


Is duping over ? How did ppl do that? Did they not need to t,t,?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 17, 2020)

I said this is in a different thread and I will say it again:

In the end, it doesn't really matter if you time travel or not. Think about your island two years from now. A time traveller and a non time traveller will both end up with the same buildings unlocked, all 10 villagers, a bunch of hybrids, and most if not all of the achievements unlocked. Maybe the time traveller will have a bit more bells in their bank, but that's it.

Time travelling isn't cheating, it's an aspect of the game meant for the more impatient people. Villagers of all personalities literally referenced it in-game if you did it. I TT'd in New Leaf a lot, it was more fun for me that way. I haven't TT'd yet in New Horizons, but I probably will eventually. Even without the TT, my island looks great. 

So it really does not matter if you TT or not, the results will end virtually the same


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 17, 2020)

Well some people need to tt to catch up I think it's fair game for anyone


----------



## morthael (Apr 17, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> Because u can get things quicker than someone who doesnt do it it gives u advantages especially in the market u can do things that are impossible in the game without tting..
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020
> 
> ...


They patched the duping exploit in one of the very first updates but you didn’t need to TT for it, it was some weird thing you could do with another account on the same island as your main one.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 17, 2020)

Could u duplica





morthael said:


> They patched the duping exploit in one of the very first updates but you didn’t need to TT for it, it was some weird thing you could do with another account on the same island as your main one.


Could u duplicate nmt?
Also for two residents to be playing at the same time do you need a switch or can u do that on switch lite too?


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 17, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> Could u duplica
> Could u duplicate nmt?



Apparently no.

It's been patched so it's no longer possible.


----------



## morthael (Apr 17, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> Could u duplica
> Could u duplicate nmt?
> Also for two residents to be playing at the same time do you need a switch or can u do that on switch lite too?


As for the two residents playing together, I know you can do it on the regular switch and I’m assuming it’s the same for the Lite as long as you can sync a second controller.


----------



## father-shroomish (Apr 17, 2020)

I think it's cheating yourself of the experience that Nintendo crafts. Animal Crossing is a real-time game that is meant to be played over the course of a full year to experience all of the content. Any online game like Fortnite where half the playerbase got events from Halloween in March would be seen as cheating. Why is this not any different?

It doesn't harm anybody and the cheaters are welcome to cheat to play the game they want to because it is inherently a single-player game, no matter how much trading you can do. Time travelers are just like people who play games with trainers. There's nothing wrong with it, that's just how they have their fun with the game – by cheating.


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 17, 2020)

I definitely agree that it depends what you're TTing for, but I believe that people should be able to play however they want without being called this or that for it. I paid $60 for this game, so you bet I'm going to play it however I please. Overall I wouldn't consider it cheating, and I think the namecalling and arguing is a bit unnecessary because at the end of the day it's not that deep. It's literally a video game, that is meant to be fun and cute, and the gatekeeping is truly getting old quickly :<


----------



## kemdi (Apr 17, 2020)

A time changing option has been included on purpose, in every game since the N64. Nintendo has had over 20 YEARS(not days, weeks or months, lol) to "fix" this. The fact that they haven't and don't care to tells me all I need to know about this "problem".


----------



## Asutoro (Apr 17, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> Because u can get things quicker than someone who doesnt do it it gives u advantages especially in the market u can do things that are impossible in the game without tting..
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020
> 
> ...



To my knowledge duping was patched in maybe the 2nd week or something not 100% sure.

Edit: oh didn't see the other replies woops


----------



## Romaki (Apr 17, 2020)

Lazaros said:


> Honestly? I time travel because I know for SURE that once the quarantine is gone, I won't play as much (if at all) during weekdays and will end up lagging behind of everyone else.



This is one of the reasons I decided to reset my island now and catch up through time traveling. In a couple of months from now I'll have very few hours in the day for myself and I'm probably not going to spend most of them playing New Horizons... The first few weeks are filled with so much content and then it's just waiting for events and doing your own routine. I'd be more discouraged if there was continuous progress.


----------



## coderp (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm happy with how the game was laid out. The events will keep me coming around. Unfortunately, I am the type of player who binges, and then pauses. I already took a 10 day hiatus, but once I picked it up,  BOOM I was instantly hooked again. This style of playing works against you in Animal Crossing, which relies on you playing at various times of day, seasons, and on holidays... Especially once I start working again, I will only be able to play on weekends, or weekdays after 8PM.


----------



## N a t (Apr 17, 2020)

First I wanna say I'm sorry I don't remember how to use a spoiler and here is my wall of text.

 I am okay with time traveling and have even done it myself. I liked the way that in New Leaf it really felt okay to do because of the in game clock and also the villagers acknowledging that you have been time traveling. It felt like a somewhat natural part of the game. While it wasn't intended, it didn't exactly feel taboo to me. Now in New Horizons it just makes me feel super dirty because I have to change my whole system clock. I have done some minor time traveling in this game as well. I reset my island about 5 days after release and didn't want to feel left behind by everyone else and my family who also play the game, but I was miserable on my first island, so I time traveled a few days while completing the basic beginning tasks to catch up again. Then within the past few weeks I did time travel a little bit to move some villagers in and out of my town but just for myself. I don't sell or trade villagers. In all honesty I do feel guilty about it, but I don't want to. While I may not be a doctor or a nurse for sick people around the world, I am still an essential employee and I am so tired and stressed from work and online classes. I'm constantly afraid to get sick but at the same time I don't feel like I can quit my job and screw over my coworkers or stop helping the people that need help from us. I come home some days and I want to cry and don't feel like ever leaving my house again, but instead I get on animal crossing and play with all of the cute villagers that I love. I don't want to come home after a long and busy shift and have to play the game with a bunch of animals that I hate or find out that I missed the fishing tourney and will have to wait months to participate because right now this is one of the few things that keeps me sane and happy while the world is suffering. I have since stopped time traveling of course and I don't use it for any other purposes now because I have a town of villagers that I like and I'm caught up with a lot of people and events, I have no reason to time travel anymore but I don't really want to feel like I'm wrong for doing it. If I didn't wanna get my feelings hurt then I probably shouldn't be on the internet but I enjoy coming here and buying and trading and chatting about the game with y'all. For the most part a lot of people are okay with it or don't care which is great but on rare occasions some people are kinda mean on both sides of this debate and it hurts to see it. I wish everyone could just chill out. I'm tired of it and just want people to get along better.

Tldr; I think it's perfectly fine depending on why you're doing it, please don't argue (the few of you that are), and stay sane y'all. Love this community.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 17, 2020)

Personally, I do think it’s a bit cheaty, but overall it’s harmless and nowhere near as bad as hacking or exploiting glitches for gain. I’m not gonna judge anyone for it. I’m a non-TTer, but I will admit to TTing once to get Raymond via the campsite trick. Did I cheat? I feel like I did, especially at the time. Harmful? Not at all. Do I regret it? Not in the slightest.


----------



## Lanstar (Apr 17, 2020)

Time Travel is a form of exploiting the game to have general advantages in many areas. I consider it 'cheating,' but that's not a bad thing at all. It's a tool that can improve the enjoyment of the game if used for justifiable means... And easily spoil the experience if abused.

In my last New Leaf town, I did TT, but for specific means. I used it to boot out a villager that stuck around for 3 months without ever asking to leave, and to grow back grass deterioration after every month or so. In this way, I 'cheated' the game's desire to keep the villager in my town, and 'cheated' the game's horrifying grass wear that drove me crazy. Yet I thought it was justified, as I felt the game was abusing *me *with such nonsence, and wanted to keep the game fun to play. I always went back to normal time once these issues were dealt with.

As much as time travelling is cheating, it is an exploit - and in such, we must also compare it to other exploits that are *not *cheating and question whether we should take advantage of them. I find some ways of getting bells truly exploitive, yet are fully allowed - the Various Mystery islands tricks and the Stalk Market. The Hybrid Island could also be an 'exploit' in the game, compared to the effort of breeding them yourself. Amiibo adoptions could also be an exploit, as you're forcing the exact villager into your town instead of relying on the game's RNG.

We should question more about how we should work with the exploits when we play the game. I try not to buy so many turnips, nor abusively farm mystery islands for bells and hybrids. I also don't adopt villagers from others.

...Time Travel? Impressively, I haven't found anything in New Horizons that actually warrants for me so far. I guess people might agonize about the slow moving process of moving villagers and buildings. Though to me, it's light speed compared to works projects in New Leaf.


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Apr 17, 2020)

Depends on how you use it. I work 8-10 hours a day. When I wake up, shops aren't open yet. When I get off work, I get too tired to play so I nap for a few hours. When I open the game again, I have to rush buy before the shops close up. I barely get to see what the day looks like because I only have free time at night. I never TT'ed in ACNL, but that was because I had the time to play whenever I want lol


----------



## Katarzyna (Apr 17, 2020)

Personally, I TT because if I ever played the game day by day, I would only ever be able to play from the hours of 11 pm - 3 am (if I wanted to stay up that late) due to my work schedule. In New Leaf, I didn't know what TT was for Years until I discovered cycling, and even then I only did it to cycle and then went back to day by day. But then again, when NL came out I was in high school and I didn't really have responsibilities.I used to bring my 3ds to school and play it all the time. Not to say all people who play day by day don't have responsibilities, but I work weird hours and I would like to actually experience parts of the game I wouldn't get to otherwise.... like going to the store LOL. People just need to stop deciding for the rest of us what the "right way" is to play the game.


----------



## Stil (Apr 17, 2020)

Zura said:


> Lol NL allowed you too?! So Nintendo allowing you to fix your game clock is somehow their way of suggesting you TT?! That's gotta be the funniest thing I've heard all day. What's next, the switch allowing you to change your systems clock is ACNH way of suggesting you TT?! I think there's a good reason why they took the ability to change your clock out of the game entirely don't ya think? All I ever hear is excuses and they never make any sense


"According to an interview with Washington Post, *the developer doesn’t consider time traveling to be cheating*. However, they do state that, “for the players to play for a very long time, and also for players to share the experience with their friends or family, we do think that playing without traveling would probably be the ideal way.” "

Pulled from *this* article


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2020)

Infinity said:


> "According to an interview with Washington Post, *the developer doesn’t consider time traveling to be cheating*. However, they do state that, “for the players to play for a very long time, and also for players to share the experience with their friends or family, we do think that playing without traveling would probably be the ideal way.” "
> 
> Pulled from *this* article


It still depends on the way you're TTing. If you're TTing and keeping to yourself then that's perfectly fine. However, you cannot deny that people have used it to "cheat" stuff while also taking advantage of other players as pointed out by others here. I for one don't ignore and overlook the idea of using TTing for greedy gains and I do call it cheating so yeah.


----------



## Stil (Apr 17, 2020)

Zura said:


> It still depends on the way you're TTing. If you're TTing and keeping to yourself then that's perfectly fine. However, you cannot deny that people have used it to "cheat" stuff while also taking advantage of other players as pointed out by others here. I for one don't ignore and overlook the idea of using TTing for greedy gains and I do call it cheating so yeah.


Idk man, It kinda sounds like youre trying to create rules on what is and isnt okay by *your *standards when that article clearly states TT is not cheating.


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Idk man, It kinda sounds like youre trying to create rules on what is and isnt okay by *your *standards when that article clearly states TT is not cheating.


Did you not hear a word I said? I said people are you using game mechanics to access things quicker and exploit other people. *That is cheating*. People who don't cheat have no way of keeping up with this current economy because greedy TTers are ruining it. The only reason the developer cannot say anything about TTing is simply because it's close to impossible to stop and in their mind, it's completely fine as long as they don't exploit it. I think your post made it abundantly clear that the devs wanted people to play the game without TTing so we're just gonna ignore that...

This ain't smogon bs


----------



## Stil (Apr 17, 2020)

Lol first of all, stop being condescending.
You made a positive claim that the developers were against TT and I was a able to prove that as incorrect. 
What you are doing is cherry picking and trying to create a rule book on what is and isnt ok. 
If something was not ok, then it would be taken out of the game. The developers are not stupid and they are aware of what is going on.

And while yes, the devs, and most people including myself, would agree that the game would create a better experience if played without TT, thats just not how the world works and we have to suck it up and deal with it. And if its affecting you this much then just stop playing or go make a better game that ACNH.


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 17, 2020)

-deep inhale-
Non tters are great
People who tt are also great
i wish we could come at an agreement that people will tt no matter what and we just just appreciate other play styles but that will happen once I’m dead


----------



## Ploom (Apr 17, 2020)

Eirrinn said:


> -deep inhale-
> Non tters are great
> People who tt are also great
> i wish we could come at an agreement that people will tt no matter what and we just just appreciate other play styles but that will happen once I’m dead


i like your style.
people are so mad about the way other people do things I think this is a "lets agree to disagree" situation aahaha


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Lol first of all, stop being condescending.
> You made a positive claim that the developers were against TT and I was a able to prove that as incorrect.
> What you are doing is cherry picking and trying to create a rule book on what is and isnt ok.
> If something was not ok, then it would be taken out of the game. The developers are not stupid and they are aware of what is going on.


Once again wrong. Just because the developer says it's ok to TT doesn't mean that they intended for it to be done that way. The took it out of the settings as an obvious way of discouraging the use of changing the clock and that's exactly what I was pointing out. The devs have also overlooked many cheats such a duping in the game and it's hard for you to think they may have overlooked TTing exploits?

Sounds like you're the one cherry-picking and somewhat defending the greedy people ruining the market.


----------



## Stil (Apr 17, 2020)

Zura said:


> Once again wrong. Just because the developer says it's ok to TT doesn't mean that they intended for it to be done that way. The took it out of the settings as an obvious way of discouraging the use of changing the clock and that's exactly what I was pointing out. The devs have also overlooked many cheats such a duping in the game and it's hard for you to think they may have overlooked TTing exploits?
> 
> Sounds like you're the one cherry-picking and somewhat defending the greedy people ruining the market.



"I'm no hippie but I'm definitely a positivity nut. I love being positive and anything that has to do with it. My hope is that just being happy will make the people around me happy as well. As cheesy as that sounds, it's definitely my life motto!"*-Zura*

You might want to rewrite your _about me_ section. Everything youve said to me and how youre acting is proving to be quite the opposite than how you look at yourself.

Ive said all I needed to say about the topic and have no other input. If I did, then this argument will become very circular, very fast.
Feel free to come back to this thread at a later date so you can re-read it to see where you went wrong.

Edit: Also, you might want to go look up what cherry picking means :/


----------



## Mello (Apr 17, 2020)

Zura said:


> Once again wrong. Just because the developer says it's ok to TT doesn't mean that they intended for it to be done that way. The took it out of the settings as an obvious way of discouraging the use of changing the clock and that's exactly what I was pointing out. The devs have also overlooked many cheats such a duping in the game and it's hard for you to think they may have overlooked TTing exploits?
> 
> Sounds like you're the one cherry-picking and somewhat defending the greedy people ruining the market.


The devs have overlooked duping? What are you talking about? Duping was patched in what? 4 days? Let's throw that claim out altogether, shall we?


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2020)

Infinity said:


> You might want to rewrite your _about me_ section. Everything youve said to me and how youre acting is proving to be quite the opposite than how you look at yourself.
> 
> Ive said all I needed to say about the topic and have no other input. If I did, then this argument will become very circular, very fast.
> Feel free to come back to this thread at a later date so you can re-read it to see where you went wrong.
> ...


I don't know about you but I think even the most positive people would still consider cheating/exploiting as cheating/exploiting. Is there a way I am supposed to sugar coat it or something?


----------



## Stil (Apr 17, 2020)

Zura said:


> I don't know about you but I think even the most positive people would still consider cheating/exploiting as cheating/exploiting. Is there a way I am supposed to sugar coat it or something?


Well thats just a fallacy.


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Well thats just a fallacy.


What is? You said I wasn't positive because I was calling TTers what they are. Please inform me how that was a fallacy so I may not make the same mistake twice.


----------



## Stil (Apr 17, 2020)

Zura said:


> What is? You said I wasn't positive because I was calling TTers what they are. Please inform me how that was a fallacy so I may not make the same mistake twice.


Its called The True Scotsman Fallacy


----------



## Mairen (Apr 17, 2020)

Mello said:


> I'd like you show me how the market is ruined right now by TT'ers. I'm quite interested. Point me in the direction of the 2m+ each for nook tickets, 1m+ for fruits and stacks of materials. I'm curious about this, because it seems you're privy to information I don't have access to.



hmm... I'd hate to get involved in this heated debate. I'm really nervous around all this negativity.. but I did think of an idea about that! If someone were to time travel to far point in the game and gain access to items that people playing at a normal pace wouldn't have access to yet. They could then charge super high prices for those items. Maybe something like that?

Can everyone just hug and acknowledge that some people are against time travel and some people are just fine with it and then we can all go back to fishing and watering flowers and stuff? >.<


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2020)

Mello said:


> The devs have overlooked duping? What are you talking about? Duping was patched in what? 4 days? Let's throw that claim out altogether, shall we?


Im sorry what? Can we both admit that duping was in the game's release? It was? Awesome so it's clear it was overlooked


----------



## morthael (Apr 17, 2020)

Zura said:


> Im sorry what? Can we both admit that duping was in the game's release? It was? Awesome so it's clear it was overlooked


Overlooked and then patched in a matter of days. This is just getting embarrassing - just agree to disagree ya’ll.


----------



## 0kamu0 (Apr 17, 2020)

Zura said:


> Im sorry what? Can we both admit that duping was in the game's release? It was? Awesome so it's clear it was overlooked


the devs are only human. there's bound to be mistakes in code, people just discovered one that happened to allow them to make a lot of money. and then the devs fixed it super quick


----------



## Ploom (Apr 17, 2020)

Zura said:


> I don't know about you but I think even the most positive people would still consider cheating/exploiting as cheating/exploiting. Is there a way I am supposed to sugar coat it or something?


from what I’ve seen you’re calling people who TT greedy and cheaters. Most people tt purely for their own enjoyment and progression of the game. So while you don’t have to “sugar coat” anything (you’re totally entitled to your opinion about not liking TTing) you are coming off really aggressive and rude imo. Disagreeing doesn’t mean you have to take shots at people whose opinions conflict with your own.


----------



## Mello (Apr 17, 2020)

Mairen said:


> hmm... I'd hate to get involved in this heated debate. I'm really nervous around all this negativity.. but I did think of an idea about that! If someone were to time travel to far point in the game and gain access to items that people playing at a normal pace wouldn't have access to yet. They could then charge super high prices for those items. Maybe something like that?
> 
> Can everyone just hug and acknowledge that some people are against time travel and some people are just fine with it and then we can all go back to fishing and watering flowers and stuff? >.<


You're right Mairen, they could do that and I'm sure there's a bunch of people who do just that actually. However, I do like to think that not everyone does this. I was just trying to say that I don't think it's fair to call TT'ers greedy cheaters when a lot of people just don't want to wait a day to move a house. I don't think that's fair.


----------



## courtky (Apr 17, 2020)

Why do time travelers get insulted by this? It IS cheating. That being said, I'm not trying to offend or insult... just calling it what it is. Cheating isn't always a bad thing. For example, you like to cycle and get villagers for others which is extremely nice of you. That's fine, play how you want! The mechanic is still cheating, though, and to say it isn't is just ignoring facts lol.

I don't understand the "people are just jealous" comments either. I bought another copy of New Leaf back in the day to cycle and time travel to help others. I loved it at first but there was a point where I got... bored... like, I did everything within a few weeks. I had everything I wanted. The game became stale. I'm choosing not to do that on New Horizons. Not sure how not wanting to time travel makes anyone jealous.


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 17, 2020)

As a former time traveler (this is the first game I am not time traveling in!) it is cheating, and cheating can be lots of fun! If you enjoy it, go for it. It's like when I was younger and used an action replay to cheat in shiny pokemon because I didn't want to waste my time shiny hunting. That is definitely cheating, yeah? Why? For reasons already stated here. So why would it be any different for animal crossing? After years of time traveling (and in pokemon refusing to shiny hunt), I now don't because I enjoy the game without it (and I now shiny hunt because I like it!)


----------



## Stil (Apr 17, 2020)

courtky said:


> Why do time travelers get insulted by this? It IS cheating. That being said, I'm not trying to offend or insult... just calling it what it is. Cheating isn't always a bad thing. For example, you like to cycle and get villagers for others which is extremely nice of you. That's fine, play how you want! The mechanic is still cheating, though, and to say it isn't is just ignoring facts lol.
> 
> I don't understand the "people are just jealous" comments either. I bought another copy of New Leaf back in the day to cycle and time travel to help others. I loved it at first but there was a point where I got... bored... like, I did everything within a few weeks. I had everything I wanted. The game became stale. I'm choosing not to do that on New Horizons. Not sure how not wanting to time travel makes anyone jealous.


scoll up to my post with the article


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Zura said:


> Just because the developer says it's ok to TT doesn't mean that they intended for it to be done that way.


This statement is self-contradictory.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020

Also, y'all need to chill. TTing is a thing, has always been a thing, and will continue to be a thing. It's impossible to stop everyone from TTing, but it is possible to work around the implications of TTing, however widespread you consider it to be.


----------



## angesradieux (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm honestly not sure why this topic is so contentious. Don't like time traveling? Don't do it. No one's trying to force you into it. If you would rather not wait a day to move buildings/build ramps and bridges/whatever? That's cool, too. I decided I wanted to move all my villagers to one section of the island. Personally, I'm too impatient to wait ten days, so I time traveled to speed up the process. Customizing the exterior of my house was also something I was super excited for and didn't want to wait however many days to make happen, so I time traveled to speed up the upgrades. I accomplished what I wanted, it didn't hurt anyone, and I hardly think it makes me greedy, or sleazy, or anything like it. I'm just playing the game in a way that makes me happy. As should everyone else. I don't see the point in judging people for their play style.

I also, frankly, don't get why people get so twisted over other people acquiring things first. Why does it matter? Play at your pace, whatever that may be, and build your island the way you want. Other people unlocked terraforming before me? Cool. Good for them. I'll get there when I get there. Someone else has more of the furniture I'm hunting for? Whatever. Maybe they time travel more than me. Or maybe they don't and they just got luckier. Or maybe they're more heavily into online trading than me. Does it matter how they got it? Nope. I'll find what I want, or save up to trade for it, eventually. I don't really care that someone else did it first. I really don't understand the competitiveness. I know for a fact my island is incredibly under developed compared to other people. But it makes me happy, and that's really the only thing that matters.

To me, it's just a super chill, relaxing game about designing an island and hanging out with talking animals. I just don't see a reason to get so fired up over what other people have or the way other people choose to play. It's just not that serious to me.


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2020)

Ploom said:


> from what I’ve seen you’re calling people who TT greedy and cheaters. Most people tt purely for their own enjoyment and progression of the game. So while you don’t have to “sugar coat” anything (you’re totally entitled to your opinion about not liking TTing) you are coming off really aggressive and rude imo. Disagreeing doesn’t mean you have to take shots at people whose opinions conflict with your own.



No, no that's not what I mean and I am sorry if it comes out that way. I only find TT as cheating if it's being used to exploit people. While I don't think that's how it should be played, I don't think it a problem if you do it.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020



FireNinja1 said:


> This statement is self-contradictory.


Agreed but in context, I meant that they're ok with it but advise against it as stated by Infinity.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 17, 2020)

In my view, play how you want and let others play how they want to. Developers have said they don't consider it cheating so I don't understand why there's still people claiming it's cheating. Duping is cheating, hence why they patched that super fast. 

I personally don't TT cause I don't care too much but I definitely get impatient waiting for stuff to unlock so I'll TT from time to time but it's never more than a few days in advance.


----------



## 0kamu0 (Apr 17, 2020)

saying it's cheatin like its a fact is lame. it being cheating is just your opinion, which you can have bc its your game and you can play it how u want. but you can't pretend that calling it cheatin isnt condescending. you can call it cheating, but don't act like thats a fact

also wouldnt tt'ing to get rare/expensive villagers make their price go down bc it means there are more of them to buy? Kinda like how amiibo cards reduced the bells trading price for marshal?


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2020)

Corrie said:


> In my view, play how you want and let others play how they want to. Developers have said they don't consider it cheating so I don't understand why there's still people claiming it's cheating. Duping is cheating, hence why they patched that super fast.
> 
> I personally don't TT cause I don't care too much but I definitely get impatient waiting for stuff to unlock so I'll TT from time to time but it's never more than a few days in advance.


I think that's everyone's opinion here. Only people calling it "cheating" are the ones talking about the people who are using it to exploit others. I don't mind if you TT as long as it doesn't hurt my gameplay in any way.


----------



## R. Planet (Apr 17, 2020)

Not even worth reading all the defensive posts.

Look. You wanna take a diffferent way and skip over huge chunks of the game to obtain items and whatnot? Go right ahead. Doesnt make you a worse person than me. Its just a game.

But don't be silly and act like your experience is somehow on the same playing field as me playing the game as it's meant to be played.

If you tt you are cutting out the guts, the biggest part of the game I'm playing. The waiting/grooming/planning/earning elements.

I'm playing a sim. You're playing some type of collection/achievement race against yourself. We aren't even in comparitive worlds with our gameplay experience.

Nothing about tt is wrong. Not a thing.

But don't go getting upset that you aren't viewed as playing the game the same way I am when you have made an explicit and purposeful decision not to do so.

That's silly.

If my experience was the same as yours then you wouldn't be tt.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 17, 2020)

Zura said:


> I think that's everyone's opinion here. Only people calling it "cheating" are the ones talking about the people who are using it to exploit others. I don't mind if you TT as long as it doesn't hurt my gameplay in any way.


Exploiting others regardless of TTing or not is super lame and those are the people we should all be spreading our anger to lol


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 17, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Lol first of all, stop being condescending.
> You made a positive claim that the developers were against TT and I was a able to prove that as incorrect.
> What you are doing is cherry picking and trying to create a rule book on what is and isnt ok.
> If something was not ok, then it would be taken out of the game. The developers are not stupid and they are aware of what is going on.
> ...



Except they can't.   The only way to do it is to force Animal Crossing to be an online only game and that a big no no.


----------



## Ephera (Apr 17, 2020)

I
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Im sorry but I had to post this.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 17, 2020)

It's definitely cheating, you're not playing the game the way it was intended to be played. Do I care enough to think it's unethical or wrong in some way? Hell no, play the game however you want, just don't be surprised when you get bored of playing it sooner than people who don't TT.


----------



## Stil (Apr 17, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Except they can't.   The only way to do it is to force Animal Crossing to be an online only game and that a big no no.


Thats just not true.
A fix for this could be: 
Based on the instance that you first begin the game, time would be fixed. So even if you changed the clock setting, the game would remain the same. The game would count minutes forward in a fixed manner even if you skipped hours ahead.


----------



## Luella (Apr 17, 2020)

Hm... well I'm not a fan of using this as a reason but I'll go ahead and add my personal reason why I TT.

I have a lot of island plans involving inclines and cliffs. As we all know only one incline a day can be built or destroyed on seperate days.

I've been diagnosed with ADHD which makes me compulsive with decisions (I often regret a lot of my layout choices). And to boot I am particularly bad at seeing "the big picture" and often make simple mistakes more than the average player (Such as not realizing I can't build an incline a certain way the following day. This has happened more than a handful of times.).

I guarantee to you that I will never satisfactorily have fun with this game without being able to quickly make adjustments. If there was a faster way to make layout adjustments I probably wouldn't. But that's just how things are right now.

Edit: I also had my psychiatrist jokingly say, "I wouldn't reccomend architecture in your future." So I hope that paints a better picture.


----------



## Jas (Apr 17, 2020)

i've read all these posts and think this thread is going around in circles in that everyone is essentially saying that it's fine to play the game however you want  everything else just seems to be justification for why people personally play the way they do, there's no need for any accusations on either side ??


----------



## Mello (Apr 17, 2020)

R. Planet said:


> Not even worth reading all the defensive posts.
> 
> Look. You wanna take a diffferent way and skip over huge chunks of the game to obtain items and whatnot? Go right ahead. Doesnt make you a worse person than me. Its just a game.
> 
> ...


There's a lot of good in your post, but it's mixed with condescension and contempt and I'm not sure why that is. Here, on both occasions you make it very clear that there needs to be a distinction between "legitimate" and "illegitimate." That'd be fine on it's own, but why add the bit about how your way is the way it's meant to be played? While that's true, all that does is incite potential drama, as what you said there comes off as condescending. "My way is the right way." "We're not in the same league here." Not sure why there has to be an emphasis on that.

Matter of fact, why do non TT'ers care to mention so often that TT'ers are playing the game the wrong way? Why does that need to be repeated so much? Do many non TT'ers have some kind of superiority complex or something? Is it not enough to say, "I don't TT, but if you TT, that's w/e."


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 17, 2020)

Mello said:


> There's a lot of good in your post, but it's mixed with condescension and contempt and I'm not sure why that is. Here, on both occasions you make it very clear that there needs to be a distinction between "legitimate" and "illegitimate." That'd be fine on it's own, but why add the bit about how your way is the way it's meant to be played? While that's true, all that does is incite potential drama, as what you said there comes off as condescending. "My way is the right way." "We're not in the same league here." Not sure why there has to be an emphasis on that.
> 
> Matter of fact, why do non TT'ers care to mention so often that TT'ers are playing the game the wrong way? Why does that need to be repeated so much? Do many non TT'ers have some kind of superiority complex or something? Is it not enough to say, "I don't TT, but if you TT, that's w/e."


Thought I was the only one that was getting that vibe from that post too. Why delude yourself into believing there's some morally superior way of playing the game when the entire experience is subjective. As long as you aren't harming anyone else's experience people really need to keep their unwarranted insults and condescension to themselves. It's like they've forgetten that the whole point of the game is to relax and make friends.


----------



## Ephera (Apr 17, 2020)

If TT wasn't meant to be done, why didn't they implement some sort of punishment other than a bunch of weeds, roaches and flowers? TT is not prohibited by the developers. I think people need to calm down.


----------



## angesradieux (Apr 17, 2020)

R. Planet said:


> Not even worth reading all the defensive posts.
> 
> Look. You wanna take a diffferent way and skip over huge chunks of the game to obtain items and whatnot? Go right ahead. Doesnt make you a worse person than me. Its just a game.
> 
> ...



I don't think anyone is trying to say both ways of playing are the same. In fact, the whole point is that they're not. It's two different play styles. Some people find one more satisfying than the other. I don't see the need for judgement one way or the other, or the implication that your way is somehow more legitimate. I find it baffling that people can climb atop such a high horse over a simple game.


----------



## dorohedoros (Apr 17, 2020)

People take it way too seriously. As others have said, even people who worked on the game don't consider it cheating. They knew this would happen surely, and if they didn't want it to happen, they wouldn't allow it. I say just let people do whatever they so wish. I've been playing normally, but the other day, I diiiid TT a bit just so I could get the upgraded Nook's Cranny. That's all. :'D


----------



## R. Planet (Apr 17, 2020)

Mello said:


> There's a lot of good in your post, but it's mixed with condescension and contempt and I'm not sure why that is. Here, on both occasions you make it very clear that there needs to be a distinction between "legitimate" and "illegitimate." That'd be fine on it's own, but why add the bit about how your way is the way it's meant to be played? While that's true, all that does is incite potential drama, as what you said there comes off as condescending. "My way is the right way." "We're not in the same league here." Not sure why there has to be an emphasis on that.
> 
> Matter of fact, why do non TT'ers care to mention so often that TT'ers are playing the game the wrong way? Why does that need to be repeated so much? Do many non TT'ers have some kind of superiority complex or something? Is it not enough to say, "I don't TT, but if you TT, that's w/e."



No contempt at tt. Contempt at those (not the thread starter) that seem to be upset that they are viewed as playing the game a different way when they are playing the game a different way.

When I say "not on the same playing field" I don't mean "I'm in another league." That would be insisting it takes some type of skill to play the game the intended way or not to do so. It does not. In fact I'd wager that those that tt are probably better than me at most video games.

When I say "not on the same playing field" I mean we aren't even able to have our experiences compared because it's as if we aren't really playing the same game. Or "sport" if you will.

Again I sometimes write very directly. I mean nothing in anger.



angesradieux said:


> I don't think anyone is trying to say both ways of playing are the same. In fact, the whole point is that they're not. It's two different play styles. Some people find one more satisfying than the other. I don't see the need for judgement one way or the other, or the implication that your way is somehow more legitimate. I find it baffling that people can climb atop such a high horse over a simple game.



I'm in agreement. That's my point. It's two very different ways to play the game. So different that playing the intended way (and not tt is the intended way. Let's not be rediculous) is basically a whole other game from playing AC tt style.

My central point being if, in fact, these two styles are so radically different (and they are) then I take objection to anyone who wants to play one way but be viewed as playing the game the same as anyone else.

TT all you want. But don't be defensive about it. That's what I'm getting at.

Also don't attack TT players for turning AC into a different kind of game for themselves. They paid the same money everyone else did and it's their right. Perhaps I should've made that point earlier as well.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020

By the way this conversation is really fun. I enjoy seeing some heated debate around here. So many smart people and smart points.


----------



## Mello (Apr 17, 2020)

R. Planet said:


> My central point being if, in fact, these two styles are so radically different (and they are) then I take objection to anyone who wants to play one way but be viewed as playing the game the same as anyone else.


Fair enough.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 17, 2020)

The generally accepted "bright line" definition of cheating in a video game is modifying the game or system in some way. Time travelling does not meet that definition since even though you are modifying the system time, that is a standard feature on the Switch that anyone can do. Whether Nintendo intended for the game to be played that way is irrelevant. It's not our fault that Nintendo effed up with this game in multiple ways (I still think it's a good game).

That being said, I think TTers are cheating... themselves. If you're trying to speed-run Animal Crossing, you're not playing the game the wrong way; you're playing the wrong game period. You fly through the game getting all the bells, items, villagers, etc. you want and then what? You get bored with your island and then want to start a new one. Except this isn't NL where you can just buy another cartridge. So you end up resetting and losing everything you TT'ed to get anyway. There are a lot of other games out there where it's considered a talent to find exploits in the game. Animal Crossing is not one of those games because there's no end goal to get to. One of the unique things about Animal Crossing is that it's a different game every day, so there's a reason to play every day and things to get excited about. Most of my other video games are the exact same game today as they were yesterday as they will be tomorrow, or next week, or month, or year. TTing turns Animal Crossing into the exact same game every day which takes away that uniqueness. Hopping in the DeLorean isn't technically cheating, but you'll eventually end up driving it off a cliff.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 17, 2020)

This is honestly very entertaining thank you for making my quarantine a little less boring


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2020)

I found this snippet and thought I'd share:

"Cheating in video games involves a video game player using various methods to create an advantage beyond normal gameplay, in order to make the game easier."

I don't think TT is wrong, but I do think a lot of TTers feel the need to justify their actions by saying it isn't cheating. By definition, in my opinion,  it absolutely is because in some way or another it does make the game easier beyond normal gameplay. Waiting is basically the opposing force in this series. There are no enemies or bosses; the only thing against with we struggle is time. By eliminating that,  for whatever reason,  would be giving the player an advantage. 

But that's okay. The only thing I don't understand is why time travelers get so defensive when a spade is called a spade. You guys shouldn't feel the need to justify yourselves to anyone,  because your reasons for doing it will never change the opinions of those who are against it.


----------



## Stil (Apr 18, 2020)

Sami said:


> I found this snippet and thought I'd share:
> 
> "Cheating in video games involves a video game player using various methods to create an advantage beyond normal gameplay, in order to make the game easier."
> 
> ...





Infinity said:


> "According to an interview with Washington Post, *the developer doesn’t consider time traveling to be cheating*. However, they do state that, “for the players to play for a very long time, and also for players to share the experience with their friends or family, we do think that playing without traveling would probably be the ideal way.” "
> 
> Pulled from *this* article


This has been solved already.


----------



## gmsh (Apr 18, 2020)

Time Traveling is definitely cheating, but the important thing here is to remember that cheating isn't inherently a bad thing. Some people like to use cheat codes or weird/unintended strategies to make a video game more fun for themselves, and there's no problem with that. 

As an example; I took the time to learn how to shield-clip through walls in BOTW because that was a lot more fun than continuing to throw myself at the brick wall of the Master Trials mode. If I'd continued to attempt the trials over and over again, I would've ended up getting frustrated and burnt out on the game pretty quickly, but instead, I cheated, finished the trials, got my upgraded Master Sword, and thoroughly enjoyed the rest of my time with the game.

Back to the actual discussion here: Time Traveling is fine. Do it or don't, whatever makes the game more enjoyable for you. Some folks find that TT'ing causes them to burn out from experiencing too much content too quickly, and others can't stand all the real-time waiting and restrictions, so they decide that TT'ing is good for them. There's no "correct" way to play a game, just try to do what makes you happy and don't criticize other folks for doing things a different way.


----------



## driftwoodisle (Apr 18, 2020)

I consider TTing cheating but I'm not against it. Heck, I even TT in my copy of NL (which has been retired since NH came out, but..)
AC is meant to be played one day at a time, but honestly, if somebody wants to play more of their game, they should be able to.


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm still curious what everyone's opinion on the fact that the devs said they suggest not traveling. Does that make any travelers here think any differently or not?


----------



## IndoX (Apr 18, 2020)

Zura said:


> I'm still curious what everyone's opinion on the fact that the devs said they suggest not traveling. Does that make any travelers here think any differently or not?


They suggest not time traveling for the longevity of the game. There are players who want to play the game, finish their island and move on. That's not inherently wrong or right.


----------



## angiepie (Apr 18, 2020)

> I'm still curious what everyone's opinion on the fact that the devs said they suggest not traveling. Does that make any travelers here think any differently or not?


Not really, no. I don’t mind TT and it makes the game more fun for me rather than playing it one day at a time. I work 9-10 hour days and sometimes I’m too tired to play so TT fixes when I lag behind.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 18, 2020)

Zura said:


> I'm still curious what everyone's opinion on the fact that the devs said they suggest not traveling. Does that make any travelers here think any differently or not?


They are also trying to deter it with the dang event patches.


----------



## MapleCake (Apr 18, 2020)

This is exactly how I feel too! I feel like everyone should be able to play how they want as long as they're not forcing their game habits on other people. I don't encourage TT unless you are looking for specific advances in-game, but even then, there are people who like being patient and waiting out every day and enjoying the game at a simple day-by-day pace. Animal Crossing is literally for everyone of all types and everyone should just accept that not everyone will choose to play in the same manner as them. That's why I don't get why some people get so irritated at people who TT. I feel part of it has to do with jealousy. Like maybe they want to get to where you are in the game, but can't because they choose to play it without TT. In some ways, TT does ruin a bit of the game experience, i.e. you don't experience the same events at the same time as everyone else, unless you put it back to the current time, and also TT can spoil experiences for people who haven't yet achieved a part of the game. Kind of like being told the plot twist or summary of a movie or book before someone has gotten the chance to read/watch it. In that sense, I completely understand why some people are against it and even feel strongly towards the people that do TT. However, I feel like we shouldn't be targeted or be considered "cheaters" because it's just simply a different way to play the game. Everyone plays at a different pace. Duping/glitching and town editing is the only thing that's not intentional and should be acknowledge as cheating, in my opinion.

P.S. before anyone say anything, I took a moment to read all the commentaries about why it is considered cheating and I see what you all mean. 
Some of us are really impatient and can't wait till the next day which in it's own way, a personal problem. There are games that allow you to "sleep" till the next day to continue and proceed with the next day's events. I'm sure that if this was a game feature, everyone would be doing it and no one would feel this way, but since there isn't, and the fact they removed the ability to change the date and time in the in-game settings, I now see that TT *is* a form of cheating. At least more so with New Horizon.


----------



## fakemuseum (Apr 18, 2020)

This kind of threat always be posted by TT, I rarely saw any non-TTer created a threat specifically for complaining about TT. Just stop victimise yourself. TT is an exploitation for sure, it's a grey area, so you should expect this divided opinion and both have their own point. If you really feel it's appropriate to TT just play it like that other ppl words wouldn't effect you at all. But you can't force all ppl to have the same opinion as most of the time non-TTs have disadvantages


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Zura said:


> I'm still curious what everyone's opinion on the fact that the devs said they suggest not traveling. Does that make any travelers here think any differently or not?


The devs also said outright that TT is not cheating.


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> The devs also said outright that TT is not cheating.


Yeah because it's not, it's an exploit


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Zura said:


> Yeah because it's not, it's a exploit


Exploit is a synonym for cheat.


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> Exploit is a synonym for cheat.


Cheating can be done from exploits but not all exploits are cheats.


----------



## Larimar (Apr 18, 2020)

Zura said:


> Yeah because it's not, it's an exploit


From wikipedia's page on game exploits: "In video games, an exploit is the use of a bug or glitches, game system, rates, hit boxes, speed or level design etc. by a player to their advantage in a manner *not intended by the game's designers"*


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2020)

Larimar said:


> From wikipedia's page on game exploits: "In video games, an exploit is the use of a bug or glitches, game system, rates, hit boxes, speed or level design etc. by a player to their advantage in a manner *not intended by the game's designers"*


Yep that's the exploit I am speaking of


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Zura said:


> Yep that's the exploit I am speaking of


If it's not intended, then tell me why time travelling has survived across CF, NL, and NH + however many patches NH has had.


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> If it's not intended, then tell me why time travelling has survived across CF, NL, and NH + however many patches NH has had.


Because there's absolutely no solution to remove it unless the game becomes an online-only game. Why do you think they removed it from the settings entirely?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Zura said:


> Because there's absolutely no solution to remove it unless the game becomes an online-only game. Why do you think they removed it from the settings entirely?


I don't see how that's relevant to the point you are making.


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> I don't see how that's relevant.


The reason why it has survived, the answer to your question. Idk how else to make it clearer


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Zura said:


> The reason why it has survived, the answer to your question. Idk how else to make it clearer


I mean the devs literally acknowledged that time traveling isn't cheating.


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> I mean the devs literally acknowledged that time traveling isn't cheating.





Zura said:


> Yeah because it's not, it's an exploit





Zura said:


> Cheating can be done from exploits but not all exploits are cheats.


^ We've already went through this


----------



## fakemuseum (Apr 18, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> If it's not intended, then tell me why time travelling has survived across CF, NL, and NH + however many patches NH has had.



Because since the first game, the core idea of Animal Crossing is to link the game with the real clock time, linking the game time with the console time is the most simple and effective way to do so, and to avoid pp from tt they always put some kind of punishment, turnip, red turnip in ww or weeds for example. It’s not a cheat but an exploit they never encourage ppl to tt as it not a part of the game play.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Zura said:


> ^ We've already went through this


I mean there's several posts below that describing why cheats and exploits are synonymous, but you do you I guess ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



fakemuseum said:


> Because since the first game, the core idea of Animal Crossing is to link the game with the real clock time, linking the game time with the console time is the most simple and effective way to do so, and to avoid pp from tt they always put some kind of punishment, turnip, red turnip in ww or weeds for example. It’s not a cheat but an exploit they never encourage ppl to tt as it not a part of the game play.


See the above.


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> I mean there's several posts below that describing why cheats and exploits are synonymous, but you do you I guess ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


They are not as I clearly pointed out.




https://www.thesaurus.com/browse/exploiting?s=t


----------



## fakemuseum (Apr 18, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> I mean there's several posts below that describing why cheats and exploits are synonymous, but you do you I guess ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020
> 
> ...


See what? I didn’t see any logical in your comments, just moaning the dev knew about this or that blah blah. They just want it to be more accessible that’s why they won’t patched it out as another way is to link the game with online server time, which will force everyone to connect to the internet while playing. And it isn’t a worth trade off.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 18, 2020)

What's the Difference Between a Cheat, a Hack and an Exploit?
					

Cheating has long been a part of gaming, and a part that people either tend to love or hate. While some people see cheats as hidden features in the game




					www.thatvideogameblog.com
				



I found this interesting


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 18, 2020)

i'm not against TTing, but I don't like doing it just to unlock stuff. I TT to open up plots for my dreamies, because otherwise I'd have to wait MONTHS to have all of them in my town, and i'd have passed up so many oppurtunities to get them. there are so many nice people in the animal crossing community who just wanted to make others happy and make themselves happy, why should anybody deny that and harass people for that?? 
i guess some people have a need for everyone to know that they are right and that everyone else is wrong. kinda disappointed that this happens in the community of such a wholesome game but i guess it's gonna happen no matter what

btw, mad respect for giving away villagers. that poetry marshal giveaway you did was super fun and all the entries were super fun to read, and i know i appreciated the chance at one of my dreamies


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 18, 2020)

fakemuseum said:


> See what? I didn’t see any logical in your comments, just moaning the dev knew about this or that blah blah. They just want it to be more accessible that’s why they won’t patched it out as another way is to like the game with online server time, which will force everyone to connect to the internet while playing


Not really sure what you're getting at, but multiple people, including myself, have already articulated why cheating is synonymous with exploitation.

Someone posted earlier that this discussion is just going in circles; I have to agree on this one. This has more than run its course.


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> Not really sure what you're getting at, but multiple people, including myself, have already articulated why cheating is synonymous with exploitation.
> 
> Someone posted earlier that this discussion is just going in circles; I have to agree on this one. This has more than run its course.


Exploit is in the no way a synonym for cheating and anyone who says that is wrong. Idk where you are getting this information from (please citation needed) but they're clearly wrong. There's nothing to debate/argue about here


----------



## FelixFraldarius (Apr 18, 2020)

Zura said:


> Exploit is in the no way a synonym for cheating and anyone who says that is wrong. Idk where you are getting this information from (please citation needed) but they're clearly wrong. There's nothing to debate/argue about here


Please leave my thread if you are going to argue and cause problems. 

I didn't start this thread for arguments, accusations, or people trying to dictate to others how to play a game, because it's just a game. You cannot tell other people their opinions are wrong, just like yours are not. Opinions are just that. No two are alike, and every single one is valid. No matter how you look at it, everyone is going to play this game however they feel comfortable. I happen to enjoy cycling, I am too busy and impatient to wait a whole day for a villager to move out or for a bridge to be built. If I have a villager someone else will want more than I do, I will TT that villager out for them. What I do in my game is my issue, and you cannot scream unfair or foul for doing something different. I know this isn't an MMO, but the common "You don't pay my sub" rings out here in my mind. It's a commonly used reminder that people do things differently, no one way is right. No one way is wrong. As long as someone is happy with their gameplay, then nothing anyone says or does will change that. That is just human nature.

I just wanted to understand why someone got angry at me on Reddit for being a single week ahead on my main island and wanted to understand why this was considered cheating. (They also were mad I was in Autumn, but I'm in the Southern Hemisphere so that's not something I can help.) I left for work and came home to this being out of control. I had no idea this was such a hot button topic, being that last time I played NL I just played with my friends and we all TT'd. 

Now then. I hope this gets buried quickly, my alerts were out of control.
​


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2020)

Telling someone exploting is not cheating isn't about opinion, It's fact. It's as if I told you the sky was blue. Im not trying to argue with anyone. You asked why people see it as cheating and you got your response.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 18, 2020)

FelixFraldarius said:


> snip



I suggest you lock the thread to stop the posts from coming in. I've been reading this thread quietly and I think it pretty much devolved into people going in circles with this.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Dormire said:


> I suggest you lock the thread to stop the posts from coming in. I've been reading this thread quietly and I think it pretty much devolved into people going in circles with this.


I don't know if self-locking is possible on the general subforums, but requesting a lock isn't a bad idea.


----------



## FelixFraldarius (Apr 18, 2020)

Dormire said:


> I suggest you lock the thread to stop the posts from coming in. I've been reading this thread quietly and I think it pretty much devolved into people going in circles with this.


I can't. I went to do so before work but did not have the option so I reported it and requested it be closed.​

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



Zura said:


> Telling someone exploting is not cheating isn't about opinion, It's fact. It's as if I told you the sky was blue. Im not trying to argue with anyone. You asked why people see it as cheating and you got your response.


Please leave if you are going to be combative, mate. That's not in the spirit of this community or game.​


----------



## Dormire (Apr 18, 2020)

FelixFraldarius said:


> I can't. I went to do so before work but did not have the option so I reported it and requested it be closed.​



Here's how you do it, go to the 1st page of the thread and find three dots next to "watch". Like this:






Then you can self-lock.



FireNinja1 said:


> I don't know if self-locking is possible on the general subforums, but requesting a lock isn't a bad idea.



Hmm. Now you mentioned it, I never tried on the general subforum. Perhaps I could be wrong...

Edit: Yes, you can't lock on the general subforum. My bad oops.


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2020)

I apologize of that's what I have come off. As I've already said, I don't want to argue and I'm pretty tired of people taking each other out of context.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Hmm. Now you mentioned it, I never tried on the general subforum. Perhaps I could be wrong...


I'm 85% sure it's only in forums where you can buy / sell / trade things, but I also could be wrong lol.


----------



## FelixFraldarius (Apr 18, 2020)

Zura said:


> I apologize of that's what I have come off as.


It's okay, no worries. I just don't want fighting over this. It's not worth the agony or stress. I just want the arguments to stop, because they solve nothing. You actually get people to listen better by listening yourself, I've learnt. People are more willing to listen to someone who listens to them.​


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2020)

I think the only thing available is messaging a mod/reporting


----------



## Dormire (Apr 18, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> I'm 85% sure it's only in forums where you can buy / sell / trade things, but I also could be wrong lol.



Yep just tried it. Was unable to. OOF. I thought this was applicable to all forums.


----------



## FelixFraldarius (Apr 18, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Yep just tried it. Was unable to. OOF. I thought this was applicable to all forums.


I've sent another report, but I don't believe any staff is online currently. ​

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

I changed the title to avoid more posts​


----------



## Chris (Apr 18, 2020)

FelixFraldarius said:


> I've sent another report, but I don't believe any staff is online currently. ​
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020
> 
> I changed the title to avoid more posts​



We do not close threads on request. If you're done discussing it, you don't need to post, but we leave all discussion threads open for other people to comment freely on.

I've had a quick skim of this thread and can't see any posts that break the rules. If you see any, report the individual post and I'll get it removed.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 18, 2020)

Zura said:


> They are not as I clearly pointed out.
> View attachment 243934
> https://www.thesaurus.com/browse/exploiting?s=t



It's obviously not defining them within the realms of gaming.

"Cheating in video games involves a video game player using various methods to create an advantage beyond normal gameplay, in order to make the game easier."

"In video games, an exploit is the use of a bug or glitches, game system, rates, hit boxes, speed or level design etc. by a player to their advantage in a manner not intended by the game's designers. Exploits have been classified as a form of cheating."

Edit: Or, to put it more simply:

Exploit: gaining an advantage inside the game, using something that wasn't intended to be there (duplication bug)

Cheat: gaining an advantage outside the game, using something the developer has no control over (time traveling)


----------



## Ephera (Apr 18, 2020)

Sami said:


> I found this snippet and thought I'd share:
> 
> "Cheating in video games involves a video game player using various methods to create an advantage beyond normal gameplay, in order to make the game easier."
> 
> ...



This game isn’t hard. This game isn’t a competition. This definition you found really doesn’t apply to this game.

You know why people who TT care about being called cheaters? Because you can’t even mention you TT to move a bridge, to move out a villager without some witch hunt. The discord I’m at, you can’t even mention you TT outside the TT channel without offending anyone.

Look, the whole point of this entire conversation is that this game was meant to play however you want and no one should give you crap for playing however you want.
TT doesn’t affect others people games?

Another thing I see from the “purist” is the hypocrisy. Some of them are fine with accepting villagers from TT cyclers. Some purist even want to visit a TT town island they can fish sharks or etc.


----------



## father-shroomish (Apr 22, 2020)

Time travel ruins the spirit of the game, so I understand why people have such a strong reaction to it. It's unfortunate that demolishing bridges and inclines and such takes a day to demolish, a day to build. Things like that shouldn't require days, so I understand why people who are in a hurry Time Travel to avoid it.

I also saw a post where a guy's girlfriend has been playing Animal Crossing since launch. For some reason, her save got corrupted and she lost her island. One of the suggestions was to start a new island and Time Travel to March 20 and just play each day as it comes. I can't say that sort of Time Traveling is really cheating, since she lost so much work and Nintendo has left us with no way to recover it. Unfortunate.


----------



## Cheallaigh (Apr 22, 2020)

father-shroomish said:


> Time travel ruins the spirit of the game, so I understand why people have such a strong reaction to it. It's unfortunate that demolishing bridges and inclines and such takes a day to demolish, a day to build. Things like that shouldn't require days, so I understand why people who are in a hurry Time Travel to avoid it.
> 
> I also saw a post where a guy's girlfriend has been playing Animal Crossing since launch. For some reason, her save got corrupted and she lost her island. One of the suggestions was to start a new island and Time Travel to March 20 and just play each day as it comes. I can't say that sort of Time Traveling is really cheating, since she lost so much work and Nintendo has left us with no way to recover it. Unfortunate.


that's a completely different situation though, they're not going to do it to game the system, while TT doesn't really interest me under normal circumstances... i'd seriously consider it in that case, just to catch up to the current date with roughly the same island, and i don't think i'd miss the creepy bunny at all lol.


----------

